# IBS-D



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

HiI am new to this forum as of today.I have suffered from IBS-D since I was child. I have never gotten any other diagnosis & have had every test for everything else. I have had 2 surgeries to try to "fix" the problem. first they found that my stomach was located way up by my shoulder. So they had to staple it in place. Guess it was used to being up there. then I did the camera pill & they found 2 duodenal tumors--had them removed. Surgeries were in 2001 and 2003. But, problems still exist.Basically, I suppose I am pretty healthy. I only take levoxyl for thyroid nodules and diovan for high blood pressure. I am 65 yrs. old.I have told numerous drs. that my grandmother, mother and both of my children suffer the same stomach problems. No on listens.During one sonogram a few years ago, I was told by the person doing the test that she had never seen intestines as active as mine.Recently have tried 2 different antibiotics as my dr. seems to think this is the cureall for IBS. i have told him that antibiotics make me much worse.I can go for months without a recurrence and then suddenly, out of nowhere I am back to square 1. I wake up in severe pain around 6Am-run to the bathroom 2-10 times, have pain. The pains and trips to bathroom seem to be somewhat better as the day goes on.Today they are prescribing Elavil. maybe it will help.I see that a lot of you are taking calcium. Does it help?Thanks to all of you who are listening to me. I don't where else to turn.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi ceb2 Since you are on medications you best check with your doctor regarding taking Caltrate with vitamin D which has been very helpful to others on the board. I would also suggest you ask your doctor if you can take Metamucil (unflavored as you don't want gas problems) as it absorbs toxins and would reduce much of your symptoms. Good luck


----------



## okiefolk (Dec 9, 2007)

I signed up just so i could tell you that, I personally know of two people who were dying from IBS showed exceptional improvement when supplementing with NONI Juice ( tahitian ) oranything that is 100% organic is a good bet.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Nobody dies from IBS.


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

HiMy doctor says the calcium is Ok. I've tried Metamucil in the past & it only made me worse.So far this week, I am having more good days than bad.Thanks.


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

You sure do feel like you're dying from it. I had an episode in 1991 that did put me in the hospital. Antibiotics that I had taken made it so bad that I almost did die. I was in life threatening condition on addmission.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I know we sometimes feel like we are dying but it is a feeling and not the ibs in itself. if antibiotics made you that ill it is antibiotics and not ibs that caused the problem.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Can you tell me what NONI Juice is?I am curiousthanks in advance


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

In October I had a sinus infection, and ended up taking antibiotics. It made me so sick, I quit taking them and then went back to taking them again when my sinus infection came back. Again it made me so sick, I finally called my dr. and he said get off those antibiotics right now, as they are tearing your stomach up and making your colon so much wose. so I know the antibiotics can really make you sick


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

DeeDeeI think the drs. will have to figure out some other way to treat those of us who become worse on antibiotics. I've had some drs. look at me like I'm making it up and some who are very considerate when I tell them that antibiotics only make my stomach problems worse. My son has the same problem.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh I agree with you. The antibiotics made me only worse with my IBs. Ad when I called the Dr. he said get off those antibiotics right now.they are tearing up your colon, and I wanted to say who prescribed them to meI am just now doing a study on IBs. I called yesterday and today they called me and said I got i in the study. I am hoping I get some answers and something which will help sometimes I feel like I am at my wits end


----------

